# HDR vs Crosby leathers



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi. I own an 11 year old Collegiate Graduate saddle. I've had it for 8 years. When I bought it, I bought Crosby stirrup leathers to go with it. Finally, after 8 years, the leathers are starting to break.

I have looked online and similar 48" Crosby leathers are about $100. But I saw also, on the same sites, that 48" HDR leathers are like $35.

I'm confused. I was under the impression that HDR is far better than Crosby, but the price doesn't mirror that. The HDR leathers are being sold as children's, but that seems to be the only difference.

Does anyone know why the HDR leathers would be so much cheaper? Thanks


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

No Crosby is way better leather quality then HDR. Children's leathers are not priced less then regular leathers either.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Actually, children's leathers usually are less expensive, because they take less material to make. I have short legs, so I save money by purchasing children's leathers. But yes, Crosby is better quality than HDR. I've personally always thought that HDR products seemed a bit cheaply made.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I say go with Pessoa lined ones for around $80


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> Actually, children's leathers usually are less expensive, because they take less material to make. I have short legs, so I save money by purchasing children's leathers. But yes, Crosby is better quality than HDR. I've personally always thought that HDR products seemed a bit cheaply made.


Where I live they aren't. I just bought my sister a pair a children's leathers and they were the same price as full size. I thought they would be cheaper, but no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Huh, weird. Although maybe it varies by brand. I tend to always purchase Stubben or Courbette.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Another option would be to go with leathers by Gary Mundy. Very well thought of, reasonably priced and he'll custom make them so that they closely match your saddle. You can email him at [email protected] He will send you all the information you need to decide which type of leathers to order.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ErikaLynn said:


> Where I live they aren't. I just bought my sister a pair a children's leathers and they were the same price as full size. I thought they would be cheaper, but no
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It depends on the brand, not your location. Sometimes they're the same, sometimes they're cheaper. I also buy childrens stirrups. 

I don't think HDR stirrups are bad, but they aren't nearly as nice in quality as the Crosbys. They won't fall apart in a month or anything but most likely you will have to replace them sooner. It's a matter of how much you want to spend.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have HDR leathers (came with my saddle). I've had them on my saddle for 1 1/2 years and they look the same as the day I got the saddle. The girl I got the saddle from said she owned it (with the leathers) for 3 years. Soooo...I would have to say they're good quality. Of course, I religiously clean and condition my saddle and leathers, so that makes a difference.


----------

